# Parnis Love



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Love these watches. 1 of my collection, more to come:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Not with me any more but I used to own these two:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

what came first the parnis or the bell and ross, i love the top one, very smart


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> what came first the parnis or the bell and ross, i love the top one, very smart


Bell and Ross came first, as these are all homages for the most part. But if you mean which one of the two came first, I bought them at the same time. I must have ordered 5 watches from the same guy, those two on the pictures, two Marinas and a something like a Radiomir with a pilot dial.

The problem with B&R Parnis homages is that are almost all 46x46 and, being square on top of that, are huge for most wrists, including mine.



















They used to make a 42x42 version but with a dial that detracted a lot from the original instrument simplicity of the B&R.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it would suit my wrists lovely, ive got 8.5in wrists.but im banned from watches at the moment, to many have arrived in the last month


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes it would, nicely! My wrists were about 7.25 when that photos were taken, so you could wear one like that with no problem at all.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

behave or i will be sleeping with the dog lol


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

miroman said:


>


I was going to say that looked like a Yatchmaster but it's actually a bit different and enough to stay on its own. Those very curved lugs look nice and should make it a very comfortable watch to wear!


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Couple more:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

really like that diver above. Case looks very similar to the Lum tec 500m1


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> really like that diver above. Case looks very similar to the Lum tec 500m1


I've wondered about that too... is that case present at any other brand? I seem to recall seeing it elsewhere and I find it odd that they went to copy a case from such an obscure brand, even for WIS standards.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

I only recall seeing it on the Lum tec but may be wrong. Anybody else seen it else where?

cheers


----------



## cs_ (Mar 1, 2013)

Uh-oh, all of these beautiful Parnis watches are going to make me buy more haha

I picked all mine up at The Parnis Outlet

Here is mine I just got last week:










And I have had these two for over two years:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's mine





































You got tolove em at theprice


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Love these


----------

